# Quesions about backhoe for L3200



## banjoben (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I just bought a Kubota L3200 (32HP/25HP at the rear PTO, 4WD, hydrostatic) and I am now looking into buying a backhoe attachment for it. I have R4s with the rear tires loaded. I’m looking for advice and have the following questions:

What is the biggest hoe I should put on this thing? Is one with a 10’ reach too large?

What are the drawbacks of a bigger vs. smaller hoe?

How do I make sure it will fit my tractor if I buy used? (How do I get a subframe that will work?)

Are there any brands I should avoid buying?

Is it better if the hoe has its own pump that runs from the tractor’s PTO or it is better to run it off the tractor’s hydraulics? 

When I am looking at used ones, what specifically should I look for? (I probably won’t be able to hook it up and try it until after I buy it)


I have 3 acres and am doing mostly home projects (digging up stumps, trench for burying cables, removing rocks, holes for sonotubes and planting trees, etc.).

Any input you guys/gals have would be great! 

Thanks a lot,
Ben


----------

